# night saber lights installation



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I recently purchased a 2006 7.5 Meyer snow plow with the Night Saber Light Setup. I own a 2004 1500 Chevy Silverado and I am having trouble installing my night saber lights. I would much appreciate a wiring diagram or schematic so that I can figure this out. Please email to [email protected]


----------



## JBMiller616 (Dec 12, 2007)

This should help.......

http://ww2.meyerproducts.com/upload/forms/IS94-2 Meyer 1-895.pdf


----------



## toddon22 (Jan 7, 2010)

just what i was looking for. thanks very much


----------

